# صمام الانذار alarm check valve



## ايمن بيومى (24 ديسمبر 2020)

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]استفسار من السادة المهندسين متخصصى الحريق ،،،هل تركيب ،،،alarm check valve الزامى ام اختيارى فى الكود ؟ وفى حالة تركيبه اين يكون افضل مكان لتركيبه هل داخل غرفة المضخات ام خارجها؟ وفى حالة تركيبه داخل غرفة المضخات ماهى فائدتة حيث ان الانذار الخاص بالجرس الميكانيكي للصمام سيكون غير مسموع لشاغلى المبنى؟ كما ان تركيب الصمام داخل غرفة المضخات سيعزل ضغط الشبكة عن ال sensing lines الخاصة بتشغيل المضخات عند انخفاض ضغط الشبكة فكيف يكون الوضع الصحيح لل sensing lines فى حالة تركيب الصمام؟ نرجو الافادة بالتفصيل ولكم جزيل الشكر[/COLOR]


----------

